# 1937? Elgin Balloon tire bike



## irene_crystal (Jun 6, 2011)

I am waiting on a firm price quote for the shipping for this bike but looks like I will be the proud new owner of this 1937? Elgin balloon tire bike.

Here is a link to an album he just posted today.
http://s104.photobucket.com/albums/m167/Lavagasm/Elgin Bike/

Looks like I will need a new chain, sime tubes and tires and it will be ready to ride! So just throwing out a premature wanted post for a chain that will fit this bike. I should know within a day or two for sure.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Jun 6, 2011)

Wow, great bike and it does look like a 37.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 7, 2011)

SO not planning on selling but don't want to overpay either... I was under the assumption that it was going to be $600 including shipping and now he is asking for shipping on top of that and is giving me a firm price on that after he gets it packed up and taken to Fedex. I'm guessing in the $100 range +/- from Philadelphia to Az, Still sound fair? The price started at $500 including shipping but he got so many replies on the other site he has started to ask for more... I really like the bike but at what is looking to be $700 plus I am getting a little worried I will be overpaying. 
 I know the bike itself is worth $400ish right? the headlight/generator/taillight setup maybe another $100ish right? It is missing the chain and needs new tubes and tires which will run at least another $100 (bringing the total to $800+).. Feel free to PM me or reply here if I am just nuts to be worrying about another $100 (really another $200 from the begining) and what you think is an honest fair price...
I can afford it, but I can also afford to wait if it is not that great a deal.


----------



## kz1000 (Jun 7, 2011)

It is worth what you want to pay.


----------



## popawheelie (Jun 8, 2011)

That tank looks FANTASTIC. I wish I could find one like that.


----------



## irene_crystal (Jun 8, 2011)

I wish I could find one like it too!! I kept asking the guy to just give me the exact shipping so I could send payment and he finally responded back that he sold it to a guy locally for the same price he had agreed to sell it to me for. I am pretty bummed since that bike was pretty amazing!


----------



## broken_spokes (Jun 9, 2011)

you snooze you loose! thats the way it goes..


----------

